# MsMeeplen-stein



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I've never done that theme before so I don't have pictures, but I'll give my few cents on ideas:

Have lots of different clothing material stitched together for your outfit - your shirt sleeve cotton, wool on the other one, denim pant leg, and corderroy on the otherside.

Make up could be the same way - have your left hand/arm a dark brown, your right hand/arm pale white. Have your face/skin stiched (either make up or the face rubbery things you can get that look like stitching) and on either side of the stitching have different color makeup to look like different types of skin sewn together.

You could make a harness and attach it from your back to a fold out table. Walk around and when people ask what you are, your hubby unfolds the table and you lay down on it right on the spot. Costume could be hospital gown, bloodied up, etc

Extra appendiges or less appendiges (arm hiding in costume).

Wires and probes coming out of you - wires from your head wrapped around to your chest, arms, etc. Use some cheap tubing from the hardware store.

Hair frizzed out.

That's about all I could think of right now.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks DeadTed....some good ideas there!

I was thinking of having an exposed brain. A bald cap with brains protruding out. I have the bald cap and brain mold. Now I need to figure out what to make the brains out of and how to attach them to the top of the rubber/latex bald cap. Any ideas for that? Please don't say great stuff cause we don't have that here 

MsM


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

May sound funny, but what about taking a condom and putting rice in it. Would be somewhat moldable, paintable, etc. I suppose that more intensine- like though. But, easy to find!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmmm a condom brain.....hmmmmmm Are those things really paintable?? lol


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

HA HA ,,,, I thought about the exposed brain thing when I was watching Hannibal the other night..... cooked macaroni ? arrange it, dry it, partially paint it with a light gray and some red.
attach some hair around the edges. I've not done it so I dont know that would work, but is seems that this would be about the right look !


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Last year I was cross between Frankenstein & Bride of Frankenstein. I wanted that wig but I also wanted the green skin and the platform boots!
http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n244/tallula_g/Halloween/IMG_0196.jpg
You can't see in the pic but I had on 6 1/2 Inch black platform boots with buckles running up the side, I bought them from Snaz75 online. I also bought bright green tights and purple fishnets from We Love Color online. Have fun!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmmm....macaroni or condoms....condoms or macaroni....tough decision.

Would I feel better walking around the whole evening knowing I had a condom on my head or macaroni lol

I found something at the discount store the other day called builders foam (literally translated). I'm hoping it the dutch equivalent for Great Stuff. I'm going to give it a try this weekend. And if it doesn't work, I always have the condom and macaroni to fall back on 

MsM


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

DeadTed said:


> May sound funny, but what about taking a condom and putting rice in it. Would be somewhat moldable, paintable, etc. I suppose that more intensine- like though. But, easy to find!










huh?


Good God, whatever you do, DON'T REUSE THE RICE!!!











.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, I had to go into town today to buy the gift for my secret reaper receipient today so I stopped into the party stores (the only two stores here that carry halloween items and masks). I went there because I saw this mask on an UK site and thought one of the stores might have the mask and save me from having to order it.:










The guy didn't have the mask but got out his halloween catalog book to see if he had something similiar. There was something in the book called a 'brain headpiece'. It cost 29 euros! 1 euro = 1.40 dollars. Anyone out there familiar with this 'brain headpiece'? I'm thinking of just ordering the mask....it doesnt cost that much and cutting out the part with the ripped skin and exposed brain and attaching it to my bald cap. 

Ok, that's my brain update 

MsM


----------



## rogue4 (Oct 29, 2006)

Since you have the brain mold, you could also look into casting a wearble brain using liquid latex. Most Halloween retailers will have liquid latex in bottles that can cost in upwards of 20 USD. 

Using the liquid latex, you could build up a few good layers in the brain mold and either use that casting on top of the bald cap, or even try to place the bald cap into the mold and combine the two while the liquid latex is drying. I imagine that the former would be the easiest way to approach this, but the latter may look stunning and will keep you from having to attach the brain mold to the bald cap each time you wish to wear the appliance. I would recommend testing the liquid latex before hand to gain some experience with how it dries, how it adheres, how paintable it is, etc.

After you have cast the brain using liquid latex, you can use Spirit Gum to attach it to the bald cap. After that, feel free to paint the appliance. I hear that grease paints work best on latex, but do a quick search to find some paints in your area that can be used on the latex. Once done, use some more Spirit Gum to attach the bald cap to your head and smooth out the transition area by dabbing on some liquid latex or by using some oil-based clay.

Some more casting ideas can be found at my g/f's Halloween project. If you have any questions about the stuff she's doing there, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

rogue, sounds like a good idea. Thats probably what I would do...


----------



## rogue4 (Oct 29, 2006)

It's loads of fun to play around with liquid latex!

If you find you enjoy working with it, you may want to search the Internet for some better quality liquid latex mixtures, as the mixtures sold at Halloween stores are not the best when it comes to creating masks and whatnot. You'll find that more professional mixtures pick up finer details and cure with fewer air bubbles than the mixtures sold by Halloween retailers.

Welcome to the World of Mold Making and Casting!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

MsMeeple said:


> Anyone out there familiar with this 'brain headpiece'? I'm thinking of just ordering the mask....it doesnt cost that much and cutting out the part with the ripped skin and exposed brain and attaching it to my bald cap.
> 
> MsM


Is this what you are looking for?










If so, it's only $6.88 in American dollars. I don't know what the shipping would be but here's the website where I found it : http://www.wondercostumes.com/bleeding_brain_headpiece-ptbbhl.html


.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Yea, I've worked with the latex a lot. Usually I get the expired latex. It works well for what I use it for and its pretty cheap for a whole gallon.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas about using liquid latex. I think I"ll give that a try before buying anything. I'm just not that good with liquid latex though. A couple of years ago, someone on the forum had to give me advice on how to use it to make pimples lol But I've come a long way since then, so who knows...maybe a latex brain is possible for me to make 

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

SouthernBelle said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what the guy had in his catalog but then minus the guy wearing it and it was in black and white. Now that I see a better pic of it, doesnt look very realistic eh?

MsM


----------

